# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  I-Doser, anyone?

## Zelgius

I'm personally a big fan of I-Doser. I was introduced to it last weekend, and I've been using it every day, and I'm stunned at what it can do. 

For those who don't know, I-Doser is a binaural beat company that manufactures the binaural songs to achieve many things, like confidence, sleep-aids, lucid dreaming aids, and - what they're most famous for - "digital drugs." These digital drugs are made to simulate many drugs like marijuana, cocaine, opium, etc., and I find that it works! I've tried it on three friends and my mom. It worked for two of my friends and did not work for the other nor my mom. 

Anyways, do any of guys have success with I-Doser? I'm finding that the Lucid Dream dose is extremely effective: I've used it two nights, and both nights I've had a lucid dream.

----------


## Rozollo

I've had no luck myself save one visual glitch which probably was me falling asleep.  I tried it to two friends, who had no idea what it was, nor the affects.  They felt nothing at all.

----------


## ClearView

I didn't have any success with it either. Its basically binaural beats on steriods.

----------


## Zelgius

Ah that's a shame. I'm wondering if it's not some huge placebo, but I've gotten amazing highs and weird hallucinations... Too much to make me think placebo...

----------


## rynkrt3

I have tried at least 25+ iDoser doses... They did nothing at all.

----------


## LiveInTheDream

Well, one thing's for sure, and that's that there IS some science behind the basic idea of I-Doser. However, in terms of practical usage, so much has to be just right that it's kind of hit-or-miss until you iron out the fine details.

Think about just frequency alone. The audio has to be at the proper frequency in order to have the proper effect. BUT, speakers have their own output frequencies as well. So the same sound playing through a set of 48 KHz headphones and another set of 96KHz headphones will have slightly different effects. Plus equalization matters, too. If any channel range is too low or too high, the entire binaural beat could get messed up.

That's why earbuds simply do not work with I-Doser. They're balanced differently and operate at different frequencies than headphones so as to sound normal when so close to your ear drum. And speaking of ear drums, that's another factor to take into consideration...the older you get, the fewer frequencies you're capable of hearing. Or if your hearing just happens to be somewhat deficient in spite of age you'll probably have issues, too.

With the right set up, I've gotten multiple I-Dosers to work. And I know it is not just a placebo, because I've done the same doses with a different set up with absolutely 0 effects--but a friend told me that this setup would work, and I had no reason to doubt him, so my mind was anticipating it to work. If I were only experiencing a placebo, I would have done it again there.

Not sure if it is actually much of a lucid dreaming aid or not, though. I know there's the lucid dream doses, which I have tried, but they've never actually caused me to realize I'm dreaming before...I always just find myself talking about lucid dreaming to the other characters in the dream  :Sad:

----------


## DangerousDashie

what was the right setup?

----------


## WanderingMind

I've used I-Doser. I've had some luck with the out of body and lucid dreaming tone. The others haven't really done much to me.

----------


## Emecom

Do any of you know where I could download it for free?

----------


## mcwillis

> Do any of you know where I could download it for free?



Isn't that inciting criminality?

----------


## LucidInvader

It's not a placebo that's for sure. It seems to be more effective if your younger, if you've done it multiple times, or if you just listened to condition or reset. The suggested setup is with stereo headphones, though I've gotten success with stereo earbuds, and eye cover(like pulling your hood over your face.), eyes closed no outside distractions you should eliminate all X-factors. Eyes should be closed but if the room is dark enough with and eye cover you can keep them open. You shouldn't be in a situation that requires much attention, such as a football game, or on the bus having conversations with people. It should be at a kind of medium-low volume level where you don't hear very much static at all.
I-Doser: Binaural Brainwave Doses at the bottom it says, "Free Doses!" or something. Click it and choose the one at the top that says "2 free doses and a download for windows."
Or you can go on thepiratebay.org and get alot of free doses as a torrent, the entire thing is just a rip off of sBaGen, which is free.
It works on people who are younger and with a less active mind, so Your effects optimize like when you just wake up, or at least for me.
I haven't tried the lucid dream one yet, though I should  ::?: .

----------


## WanderingMind

> It's not a placebo that's for sure. It seems to be more effective if your younger, if you've done it multiple times, or if you just listened to condition or reset. The suggested setup is with stereo headphones, though I've gotten success with stereo earbuds, and eye cover(like pulling your hood over your face.), eyes closed no outside distractions you should eliminate all X-factors. Eyes should be closed but if the room is dark enough with and eye cover you can keep them open. You shouldn't be in a situation that requires much attention, such as a football game, or on the bus having conversations with people. It should be at a kind of medium-low volume level where you don't hear very much static at all.
> I-Doser: Binaural Brainwave Doses at the bottom it says, "Free Doses!" or something. Click it and choose the one at the top that says "2 free doses and a download for windows."
> Or you can go on thepiratebay.org and get alot of free doses as a torrent, the entire thing is just a rip off of sBaGen, which is free.
> It works on people who are younger and with a less active mind, so Your effects optimize like when you just wake up, or at least for me.
> I haven't tried the lucid dream one yet, though I should .



The LD tone is one of the few I've tried with success. Of course it doesn't induce them automatically, but most of the time I use it with a WBTB, things become much more vivid than normal.

----------


## Emecom

> Isn't that inciting criminality?



No not necessarily, as LucidInvader explained (thanks by the way), the website gives free doses.

----------


## Ghost94

Binaural beats are simply frequency differences between the left and the right ear´s perceived sounds, the idea is to get the brainwaves follow the same frequency as that difference is, for example 10Hz sound difference theoretically shifts brainwaves toward 10Hz frequency. There is no way binaural beats could affect to one thing, like lucidity, and if they could, it would require years and years of expensive studying to create one sound file of that kind, and I-Doser seems to have lots and lots of those files.

The lucidity file prolly has a very high difference, such as 20Hz to make you more alert, but that makes you alert in every way, not just "lucid way". That + a little placebo can do the trick  :Shades wink: 

There are free programs out there that you can use to set your own frequency difference, just edit some music on the background and it´s just the same as I-Doser

----------


## LucidInvader

> Binaural beats are simply frequency differences between the left and the right ear´s perceived sounds, the idea is to get the brainwaves follow the same frequency as that difference is, for example 10Hz sound difference theoretically shifts brainwaves toward 10Hz frequency. There is no way binaural beats could affect to one thing, like lucidity, and if they could, it would require years and years of expensive studying to create one sound file of that kind, and I-Doser seems to have lots and lots of those files.
> 
> The lucidity file prolly has a very high difference, such as 20Hz to make you more alert, but that makes you alert in every way, not just "lucid way". That + a little placebo can do the trick 
> 
> There are free programs out there that you can use to set your own frequency difference, just edit some music on the background and it´s just the same as I-Doser



Actually the Lucid dreaming dose takes you through about 4 series ( If I can remember right.) of Different levels of Theta where dreams can intensify and memory of the dream is improved. This actually doesn't help with Lucid Dreaming, it just makes you dream more intense and helps you reach a realization point somewhere in your dream. Theta waves operate between a 4hz to 8hz level. That "free program" or software would be sBaGen.

----------


## Ghost94

Yes, and there are lots of others that can be easily found with google, such as Gnaural.

Just download your own and you´re good to go

----------


## thelucidjedi

Do you have an iPod touch or iPhone?

----------


## MrPsycho

is it safe?cause i've seen a lot of comments on other websites that it gives you some side-effects...some said they bled by the nose at night O.o

----------


## LikesToTrip

I Doser was alright. A complete waste of money if you go the legal route though. The fact that they claim their tracks can give you a high similar to drugs is absolutely retarded. They are decent Binaurals, but I prefer to make my own entrainment with Gnaural.

@ MrPsycho Yes they are safe... It's fucking sound. Has sound, at a tolerable volume, ever caused harm to you in the past?

----------


## thelucidjedi

> I Doser was alright. A complete waste of money if you go the legal route though. The fact that they claim their tracks can give you a high similar to drugs is absolutely retarded. They are decent Binaurals, but I prefer to make my own entrainment with Gnaural.
> 
> @ MrPsycho Yes they are safe... It's fucking sound. Has sound, at a tolerable volume, ever caused harm to you in the past?



Well there are seziure risks and someone died from this but that was a more extreme case.

----------


## thelucidjedi

Personally i had literally no results from I-Doser but i thik it is either my headphones or my concentration. My mind tends to wander as I listen to these beats or some times i dose off for like a split-second. the headphones i use are SONY MDR-G45 neckband stereo headphones. lets just say its a good thing i did not watse alot of "money" on this app. Ill try again when i get better headphones!

----------


## thelucidjedi

the iphone app would be awesome if it werent for the stupid backround music. I'd probably be able to concentrate better.

----------


## LikesToTrip

> Well there are seziure risks and *someone died* from this but that was a more extreme case.



LOL References pl0x......

----------


## Mrlittlecrazy

> LOL References pl0x......



1000 ways to die...

----------


## Atras

IMO, I wouldn't rely on electronic drugs to get you lucid.  Learn the natural way.  If for some reason you cant use I-doser, then you wont be able to get lucid because you've relied on that too much.

----------


## LikesToTrip

> 1000 ways to die...



 :Picard face palm:

----------


## olive101

Trying it tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Mrlittlecrazy

> 



Dude i don't believe in that it can kill someone im just saying. Also i used to i-dose all the time....

----------

